# MIT,,, So you wanted to go to MIT



## cda (Dec 21, 2017)

https://careers.ll.mit.edu/job/EHS-Associate-II-MA/446506700/


----------



## conarb (Dec 21, 2017)

It's a huge advantage to be one of these preferred classes:



			
				MIT said:
			
		

> MIT Lincoln Laboratory is an Equal Employment Opportunity (EEO) employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment and will not be discriminated against on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, veteran status, disability status, or genetic information; U.S. citizenship is required.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 28, 2017)

conarb said:


> It's a huge advantage to be one of these preferred classes:


Yes, someone who has a race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, veteran status, disability status, or genetic information is very likely to be the successful candidate.


----------



## kilitact (Dec 31, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Yes, someone who has a race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, veteran status, disability status, or genetic information is very likely to be the successful candidate.



A qualified applicant, and that you'll not be discriminated against if your qualified doesn't say that you'll enter this school because of your so call "preferred class".


----------



## tmurray (Jan 2, 2018)

kilitact said:


> A qualified applicant, and that you'll not be discriminated against if your qualified doesn't say that you'll enter this school because of your so call "preferred class".


Sorry, a bit of sarcasm on my part. Just pointing out that when you believe an institution is discriminating based on these things, every mention of them becomes evidence that they are discriminating. Even in this case where they expressly state the opposite. Kind of like when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 2, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Sorry, a bit of sarcasm on my part. Just pointing out that when you believe an institution is discriminating based on these things, every mention of them becomes evidence that they are discriminating. Even in this case where they expressly state the opposite. Kind of like when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.



No worries. I would want a qualified person swinging that hammer, seen to much damage done by people that don't have a clue.


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Sorry, a bit of sarcasm on my part. Just pointing out that when you believe an institution is discriminating based on these things, every mention of them becomes evidence that they are discriminating. Even in this case where they expressly state the opposite. Kind of like when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.





Bernard Baruch 


Who also said



Let us not be deceived we are today in the midst of a cold war.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 26, 2018)

cda said:


> Bernard Baruch
> 
> 
> Who also said
> ...


True, so true.


----------

